# Acid



## Moto-Man (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys 'n gals,

I wanted to jump in and say hello to everyone again, it's been a while! Hope everyone is enjoying their spring!

Here's a couple pics of my recently chopped "Acid" - a freebie from Paradise seeds.

Looks like I might get 3-4 ounces.

The last pic is of a cloned Blueberry ready to flip over to 12/12. The mother of this one hermed on my buddy as did some other BBs. I will be very careful with this one!

Cheers!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2012)

:aok: Awesome budskies there. Smoke report to follow I take it? How's she taste and smell and toke? *Greenest* of anti-herm mojo fer ya, bud. 

eace:,

7ge


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2012)

Yu reeped well pilgrem mighty fine lookin pouch fillin material, level a few pouches of i reckon. Nice job!

BWD


----------



## juniorgrower (May 14, 2012)

I just germinated an Acid seed that I also received as a freebie from the attitude.   Can you throw any pointers my way?   How long did you veg her?  What did you use for nutes?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 14, 2012)

Very nice Moto.

AG


----------



## Moto-Man (May 14, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :aok: Awesome budskies there. Smoke report to follow I take it? How's she taste and smell and toke? *Greenest* of anti-herm mojo fer ya, bud.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge



Yes, smoke report to follow  I'm a few weeks away yet, thx for the pos vibes!


----------



## Moto-Man (May 14, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> I just germinated an Acid seed that I also received as a freebie from the attitude.   Can you throw any pointers my way?   How long did you veg her?  What did you use for nutes?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



I vegged her for prolly 6-7 weeks. I'm not really taking notes anymore, though. She did well with my usual G.O regimen - She was less sensitive to nutes than my Cheese, which will be chopped in another day or so. More of an indica strain, not unlike Speed Queen or Satori, I never had to worry about nute strength with the Acid, I just followed their chart (got a 404 when I just checked a bookmark),

Cheers!


----------



## Moto-Man (May 17, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :aok: Awesome budskies there. Smoke report to follow I take it? How's she taste and smell and toke? *Greenest* of anti-herm mojo fer ya, bud.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge



Well, I put some in Da Buddha yesterday morning and took three moderate pulls. Man! I was high as heck for about 3.5 hours. Definitely a stony, body buzz. I did let trichs amber up a bit more than I normally do, some sugar leaves were like 50%.  It's not yet cured so I can't really comment on taste yet, but it's a great strain! :icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (May 18, 2012)

If the mother hermed, doesn't that mean the offspring will herm also?  Great looking ladies.  :icon_smile:


----------

